# EFI options?



## KaylenBoof (Dec 1, 2018)

Hey all, it's cowboy times and I cant afford my 06 GLI anymore so the bank will be taking it soon. I have my projects 87 5000 S that'll be getting shipped to my parents house so I think now is the time to get it on the road. One of my hurdles I'm looking to tackle first is getting it swapped to EFI and get rid of that nasty mechanical fuel injection. What options do I have in terms of injectors? I know the stock injectors are low flow and the odd design makes it hard to look for anything in terms of modern injectors so I'm looking for some ideas. Any suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## gereonb (Mar 2, 2017)

You surely mean a 2016 GLI. I can’t imagine a bank wanting an 06 anything.

Regardless, easiest mod is do fuel-only standalone using a microsquirt and some digifant injectors.


----------



## KaylenBoof (Dec 1, 2018)

gereonb said:


> You surely mean a 2016 GLI. I can’t imagine a bank wanting an 06 anything.
> 
> Regardless, easiest mod is do fuel-only standalone using a microsquirt and some digifant injectors.


Ha! No you'd be surprised. I took out a loan for an 06 GLI to do lyft and uber for the last couple years until the pandemic hit but now Im just gonna let them take it. Not worth the several thousand left on it..

And thanks! Thanks exactly what I was hoping for


----------



## KaylenBoof (Dec 1, 2018)

gereonb said:


> You surely mean a 2016 GLI. I can’t imagine a bank wanting an 06 anything.
> 
> Regardless, easiest mod is do fuel-only standalone using a microsquirt and some digifant injectors.


Also I did some research and so far I came up with these. Audi VW Direct Fuel Injector Kit - Bosch 0261500270KT

They have a very similar shaft length/seal location while also having the electronics mounted in what I'd imagine the proper location is. What say you friend? 😄 Also I just thought of this but I'm probably going to need a custom fuel rail. I see FCPEuro gas a pretty cool fuel rail for the 5000 S but I'm not sure if that is going to accommodate these injectors specifically or only the original mechanical injectors... something to think about I suppose


----------



## gereonb (Mar 2, 2017)

I can only speak from my VW experience in replacing CIS systems with EFI. 
8-Valve EA827 systems (rabbit/jetta) are the easiest, as the injector spacing is the same between CIS and later EFI systems, you just take the CIS squirters out, screw in some injector cups from a later digifant MK2 rabbit and the injectors of your choice, fuel rails from digifant or similar cars will bolt right on.
16-Valve EA827 like in the MK2 Scirocco/Golf/Passat are little more custom, the injectors again screws straight in as with the injectors, however you need a custom fuel rail to clamp down on the injectors as the 16V never came with EFI and the spacing is different from most digifant EFI cars.
So you can see most of the time the injectors will fit with a suitable cup, but due to the spacing between them you may need a custom fuel rail with appropriate clamps to hold it down and seals. 
The fuel rail is really the most custom/fabricated part, the rest is just running fuel line, putting a pressure regulator inline, and hooking up the injector wiring.


----------



## jasonhart (Jan 20, 2021)

In theory, if you ask around in auto repair shops, there is definitely a skilled mechanic who can weld a custom fuel rail for you.
By the way, I also worked before the pandemic in several aggregators, so I understand you. Judging by appeals to in the uber customer service, the pandemic knocked everyone down. I hope that this will all end as soon as possible, my strength is running out 😅


----------

